# Building frames and shallow boxes



## Dad2ms (May 17, 2015)

New to bees and bought and building shallow frames and boxes. Question is, do you use wood glue on joints before nailing everything in?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use gorilla glue on all my wooden wear.

*Put your state or province in your profile. The boogie man will not get you and it help to know where you are to answer some questions.*


 Al


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Alley, do you have a cure time before using glued hardware to let fumes go away? I am thinking about making swarm hives to try and get started on a budget and pondered the same question as the OP.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Use Tight Bond III it does a great job and is safe... 5$ at lowes etc... also I prefer screws to nails...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I usually allow over night to be dry enough to scrape squeeze out off and paint. I use frames 12 hours after setting and installing the foundation.

curing


 Al


----------



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

bobp said:


> Use Tight Bond III it does a great job and is safe... 5$ at lowes etc... also I prefer screws to nails...


Me too:thumb:


----------

